# Using sugar brick in top bar



## mailmam (May 8, 2014)

If this has been covered, I apologize, I did a search but never could find one about using a sugar brick in a top bar hive. Can someone help me out? I need it to last all winter so I don't have to open the hive in our cold winter months. Thanks.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

This is from my bees facebook page:







Complete info is included in the link. You would want more than one brick in your area. 2 bricks balance the bar out better

https://www.facebook.com/topbarbeehive/photos/a.824361484257050.1073741838.687315994628267/1216579351701926/?type=3&theater


I've also done the fondant that I put in old drone comb.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.968950039798193.1073741843.687315994628267&type=3


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Ruthie that is genius!


----------



## dcnylund (May 28, 2015)

Hi Ruth. Great idea! Have you seen had any problems with the bees chewing on the plastic mesh, though?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

No problems noticed with the mesh for me. It's got plenty of "openings" and my bees usually don't chew through stuff if they have an easier avenue to get to it (like the openings). Don't know if all bees are the same, mine are local Italian mutts.


----------



## mailmam (May 8, 2014)

Thank you, as one person already said, You're a genius!!


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

mailmam said:


> Thank you, as one person already said, You're a genius!!


+1. I have put sugar into old comb and sprayed it lightly with water but this is a much better idea. I can have them prepared before going out to the hives and install them really fast. THANK YOU!


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

Ruthie, do you put this at the back of the hive or do you try to place this near the brood nest?

Thanks for the idea!

Erik


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

When the comb is short enough for me to slip it onto the screened floor (and not use the mesh) I put it beneath the brood nest. Otherwise, I hang it near the capped honey bars. In one hive last year, I put this as comb #2 in the hive, then came the brood nest, then all the honey stores, then the empty combs. That arrangement worked good as well. But I think bees typically put the pollen stores in comb #1 so don't move that one unless your entrance is on the long side.


----------

